

Microsoft’s Surface Pro 3 Isn’t for Everybody - fraXis
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/19/technology/personaltech/microsofts-surface-pro-3-isnt-for-everybody.html?_r=0

======
gpi0
<insert product name> isn't for everybody.

